# change (money)



## elroy

(1) I have some change in my wallet. (coins)
(2) The cashier gave me my change in coins. (amount owed after paying)
(3) I need to give him seven dollars.  Do you have change for a ten? (same amount in smaller denominations)
(4) [at the cash register] Do you have change for a 100? (Can you give me my change (meaning 2) if I give you a 100?)
(5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)

_In Chicago, the bus drivers don’t give you change (2) so if you don’t want to overpay, you should make sure you have exact change (5).  It’s __$2.25 a ride__, so it can help to carry around some change (1) in your pocket.  If you only have a 5-dollar bill, you could ask a friend if they have change (3) for it, but don’t bother giving it to the driver and asking them if they have change (4) for a five! _

How many words (or phrases) would your language or a language you know use for these different meanings?

In Palestinian Arabic, I would say:

(1) فراطة /fra:tˤa/
(2) الباقي /ilba:ʔi/
(3) صرافة /sˤra:fe/
(4) صرافة /sˤra:fe/
(5) ع القد /ʕalʔadd/

So four total.  (3) and (4) are the same.


----------



## zaffy

In Polish all examples need a different word/phrase.

(1) Mam *drobne* w portfelu.
(2) Kasjerka wydała mi *resztę* w bilonie.
(3) Masz *rozmienić* 10 dolarów?
(4) Ma pan/pani* wydać *ze 100?
(5) Proszę *wyliczoną kwotę*.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,

_In Chicago, the bus drivers don’t give you_ *il resto*_ (2) so if you don’t want to overpay, you should make sure you have _*l'importo (la cifra) esatto(a)*_ (5). It’s __$2.25 a ride__, so it can help to carry around some_* spiccioli/moneta spicciola*_(1) in your pocket. If you only have a 5-dollar bill, you could ask a friend if they "can" _*cambiare/spicciolare (spicciare: reg)*_ (3) for it, but don’t bother giving it to the driver and asking them if they have _*il resto*_ (4) for a five!_

(1) Ho delle monete, degli spiccioli
(2) Il cassiere mi dà il resto
(3) _I need to give him seven dollars_. Hai da cambiare 10?
(4) Hai il resto di 100?
(5) Hai l'importo (la cifra) esatto(a)?


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> (1) I have some change in my wallet. (coins)
> (2) The cashier gave me my change in coins. (amount owed after paying)
> (3) I need to give him seven dollars. Do you have change for a ten? (same amount in smaller denominations)
> (4) [at the cash register] Do you have change for a 100? (Can you give me my change (meaning 2) if I give you a 100?)
> (5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)


German:
(1) Kleingeld / Münzgeld
(2) Rückgeld / Wechselgeld
(3) Wechselgeld - _Können Sie einen Zehner wechseln / kleinmachen?_
(4) Rückgeld / Wechselgeld - _Können Sie auf einen Hunderter rausgeben?_
(5) Rückgeld / Wechselgeld - _Haben Sie das Rückgeld passend?_


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> (1) I have some change in my wallet. (coins)
> (2) The cashier gave me my change in coins. (amount owed after paying)
> (3) I need to give him seven dollars.  Do you have change for a ten? (same amount in smaller denominations)
> (4) [at the cash register] Do you have change for a 100? (Can you give me my change (meaning 2) if I give you a 100?)
> (5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)



Greek:
1) *ψιλά* [psi'la], it comes from the adjective ψιλός-ή-ό =thin, fine
2) *ρέστα* ['resta]
3) like in German we use a verb: *χαλάω* [xa'lao] which literally means ruin, go bad, break down - *χαλάω* ένα χαρτονόμισμα των 50€ (I give *change *for a banknote of 50€)
4) *ρέστα* ['resta]
5) here I'd use *ποσό *(=amount) [po'so]


----------



## סייבר־שד

elroy said:


> (1) I have some change in my wallet. (coins)
> (2) The cashier gave me my change in coins. (amount owed after paying)
> (3) I need to give him seven dollars. Do you have change for a ten? (same amount in smaller denominations)
> (4) [at the cash register] Do you have change for a 100? (Can you give me my change (meaning 2) if I give you a 100?)
> (5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)


In Mexican Spanish we would say:

1) Tengo algo de *cambio* en mi cartera.
2) El cajero / La cajera me dio mi *cambio *en monedas.
3) Tengo que darle 7 dólares. ¿Me *cambias* una [moneda] de 10? / ¿Tienes *cambio *de 10?
4) ¿Te doy 100 y me das mi *cambio*?
5) ¿Tienes el *cambio* exacto?

We also like to keep it simple over here, as you can see.


----------



## Yendred

In French:

(1) I have some change in my wallet. (coins)
 _J'ai de la *monnaie *dans mon porte-monnaie. _

(2) The cashier gave me my change in coins. (amount owed after paying)
 _Le caissier m'a rendu la *monnaie *en pièces. _

(3) I need to give him seven dollars. Do you have change for a ten? (same amount in smaller denominations)
 _Je dois lui donner sept dollars. Avez-vous la *monnaie *sur un billet de dix ?_

(4) [at the cash register] Do you have change for a 100? (Can you give me my change (meaning 2) if I give you a 100?)
 _Avez-vous la *monnaie *sur un billet de 100 ?_

(5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)
 _Avez-vous le *montant *exact ? _(cognate with _amount_, which comes from Old French _amonter_)

So, 4 "_monnaie_" and one "_montant_".

Except in Québec where "_change_" can mean _monnaie/pièces _(by their proximity with English)_, _in French the only meaning of _"change", _as far as money is concerned, is when you exchange one currency for another between countries, for example:
_Quel est le taux de *change *entre l'euro et le franc suisse ?_


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> (5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)





Demiurg said:


> (5) Rückgeld / Wechselgeld - _Haben Sie das Rückgeld passend?_





סייבר־שד said:


> 5) ¿Tienes el *cambio* exacto?


Are you sure you understood this one correctly?  “exact change” does not refer to the amount a customer is owed back after paying with a larger amount, but to the amount the customer owes.  “Do you have exact change?” would be said by the cashier, not the customer.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

(1) I have some change in my wallet. (coins)
יש לי כמה *מטבעות *בארנק.

(2) The cashier gave me my change in coins. (amount owed after paying)
הקופאי נתן לי *עודף *במטבעות.

(3) I need to give him seven dollars. Do you have change for a ten? (same amount in smaller denominations)
יש לך *עודף *מעשר?

(4) [at the cash register] Do you have change for a 100? (Can you give me my change (meaning 2) if I give you a 100?)
יש לך *עודף *ממאה?

(5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)
יש לך *סכום *מדויק?


----------



## DearPrudence

Yendred said:


> In French:
> 
> (1) I have some change in my wallet. (coins)
> _J'ai de la *monnaie *dans mon porte-monnaie. _
> 
> (2) The cashier gave me my change in coins. (amount owed after paying)
> _Le caissier m'a rendu la *monnaie *en pièces. _
> 
> (3) I need to give him seven dollars. Do you have change for a ten? (same amount in smaller denominations)
> _Je dois lui donner sept dollars. Avez-vous la *monnaie *sur un billet de dix ?_
> 
> (4) [at the cash register] Do you have change for a 100? (Can you give me my change (meaning 2) if I give you a 100?)
> _Avez-vous la *monnaie *sur un billet de 100 ?_
> 
> (5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)
> _Avez-vous le *montant *exact ? _(cognate with _amount_, which comes from Old French _amonter_)
> 
> So, 4 "_monnaie_" and one "_montant_".
> 
> Except in Québec where "_change_" can mean _monnaie/pièces _(by their proximity with English)_, _in French the only meaning of _"change", _as far as money is concerned, is when you exchange one currency for another between countries, for example:
> _Quel est le taux de *change *entre l'euro et le franc suisse ?_


How unimaginative French is!  On top of this, "monnaie" also means "currency".

That being said, for (5), I would add the word "appoint".


----------



## Yendred

DearPrudence said:


> for (5), I would add the word "appoint".


Yes indeed, just:
_Avez-vous l'*appoint* ? _(but not "_l'appoint exact_" )


----------



## DearPrudence

Yes, sure! For once, French has only one word where English needs two.


----------



## סייבר־שד

elroy said:


> Are you sure you understood this one correctly?  “exact change” does not refer to the amount a customer is owed back after paying with a larger amount, but to the amount the customer owes.  “Do you have exact change?” would be said by the cashier, not the customer.


I did understand it correctly, thus my answer remains the same. 
But it's true you might also say: _¿Tiene(s) el *monto* exacto/la *cantidad* exacta? _
Or you might just be asked if you have the particular amount you owe, for example:

_¿No tiene(s) / tendrá(s) los $47.50? _


----------



## elroy

The number of Anglicisims in Mexican Spanish will never cease to amaze me.


----------



## סייבר־שד

elroy said:


> The number of Anglicisims in Mexican Spanish will never cease to amaze me.


Oh yes, but I guess it's not all that surprising, considering who our northern neighbors are.


----------



## elroy

I’ll bet all the change in my pocket they don’t say “cambio” for (5) in Spain!  Probably not in South America or the Caribbean either (not to mention Equatorial Guinea, of course).  I guess it may have spread to (some parts of) Central America.


----------



## סייבר־שד

elroy said:


> I’ll bet all the change in my pocket they don’t say “cambio” for (5) in Spain!  Probably not in South America or the Caribbean either (not to mention Equatorial Guinea, of course).  I guess it may have spread to (some parts of) Central America.


Who knows? Maybe even someone else from somewhere else in Mexico might surprise us with other ways of saying that. 

After all, as we all well know here, all of these convenient labels we tend to use: "Mexican Spanish", "Belgian Dutch", "Egyptian Arabic", etc, are convenient and comfortable, to be sure, but are so often far from accurately reflecting the _very _complex landscape of many languages.


• Last-minute addition to my first post in the thread: For meaning no.1 (= coins) you may also come across *morralla *over here, but at least in my experience *cambio *is still more common. 
I've also heard *morralla *used as a colloquial way of saying "money", just like *lana*, *billete*, *feria*, *fierros*, *varo / baro*, and many others which I either still ignore or can't remember right now.


----------



## Yendred

elroy said:


> The number of Anglicisims in Mexican Spanish will never cease to amaze me.


Do they beat the number of anglicisms in Québecois French?


----------



## סייבר־שד

Yendred said:


> Do they beat the number of anglicisms in Québecois French?


You know, now I'm curious whether you meant that question ironically or not, because for some reason I've always had the impression that the Québecois are, overall, much less welcoming to anglicisms than the French! Goes to show just how much more exposition to Canadian French I still need, eh?...


----------



## Yendred

סייבר־שד said:


> I've always had the impression that the Québecois are, overall, much less welcoming to anglicisms than the French!


Well it's complicated. From my France French point of view, they don't have the same anglicisms that we have! 
I guess their anglicisms come from their geographical proximity with the US, while ours come mostly from global English, and partly from our proximity with GB.


----------



## סייבר־שד

Yendred said:


> Well it's complicated. From my France French point of view, they don't have the same anglicisms that we have!


Ah, now that's quite relatable to me. I also sometimes get the impression that quite a few of the anglicisms they use in Spain are just not the ones we've got here.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Are you sure you understood this one correctly?  “exact change” does not refer to the amount a customer is owed back after paying with a larger amount, but to the amount the customer owes.  “Do you have exact change?” would be said by the cashier, not the customer.


I see.  In this case I would say: _Habe Sie es / den Betrag passend?_


----------



## Penyafort

In Catalan:

(1) Porto/Duc *moneda menuda *(_or _*canvi*) a la cartera.

(2) El caixer em va donar el *canvi *en monedes.

(3) He de donar-li set dòlars. Tens *canvi *de deu? or Em pots *canviar *un (bitllet) de deu?

(4) Tens *canvi *de 100?

(5) Tens l'*import *exacte*? *

_A Xicago, els conductors d’autobús no et donen canvi. Per tant, si no vols pagar de més, cal que t’asseguris que portes l'import exacte. Són 2,25$ per viatge, així que convé dur moneda menuda a la butxaca. Si només portes un bitllet de cinc dòlars, podries demanar a un amic si te'l pot canviar, però ni et prenguis la molèstia de donar-lo al conductor i demanar-li si té canvi de cinc!_


----------



## Terio

Yendred said:


> In French:
> 
> (1) I have some change in my wallet. (coins)
> _J'ai de la *monnaie *dans mon porte-monnaie. _
> 
> (2) The cashier gave me my change in coins. (amount owed after paying)
> _Le caissier m'a rendu la *monnaie *en pièces. _
> 
> (3) I need to give him seven dollars. Do you have change for a ten? (same amount in smaller denominations)
> _Je dois lui donner sept dollars. Avez-vous la *monnaie *sur un billet de dix ?_
> 
> (4) [at the cash register] Do you have change for a 100? (Can you give me my change (meaning 2) if I give you a 100?)
> _Avez-vous la *monnaie *sur un billet de 100 ?_
> 
> (5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)
> _Avez-vous le *montant *exact ? _(cognate with _amount_, which comes from Old French _amonter_)
> 
> So, 4 "_monnaie_" and one "_montant_".
> 
> Except in Québec where "_change_" can mean _monnaie/pièces _(by their proximity with English)_, _in French the only meaning of _"change", _as far as money is concerned, is when you exchange one currency for another between countries, for example:
> _Quel est le taux de *change *entre l'euro et le franc suisse ?_


In Quebec French (informal) :

J'ai du change dans mon porte-monnaie.
Le caissier m'a remis la monnaie en change / en petit change.
Je dois lui donner sept piastres (pron. : piasse). Pouvez-vous me changer un dix ?
Avez-vous du change pour un cent ?
Avez-vous le montant juste ?

But many Quebecers are aware that *change* is an anglicism and avoid it.


----------



## Awwal12

elroy said:


> How many words (or phrases) would your language or a language you know use for these different meanings?


In Russian that would be roughly 3.
1. change (coins) - *мелочь* (méloch), lit. ~"small stuff"
2. change (amount owed after paying) - *сдача* (sdácha), lit. ~~"giving off"
3. change (same amount in smaller denominations) - the verb *разменивать*/*разменять* (imperf. razménivat', perf. razmenyát'), lit. ~"to exchange apart", will be normally used in such context instead.

Do you have change for a 100? - Вы сотню не *разменяете*? (Vy sótnyu ne razmenyáyete?) - You(nom.pl.) hundred(acc.) not exchange-apart(fut.2p.pl.)? (mildly polite)

4. Do you have change for a 100? - У вас *сдача* с сотни будет? (U vas sdácha s sótni búdet?) - At you(acc.pl.) change (nom.) from.surface hundred(gen.sg.) be (fut.3p.sg.)? > lit. "Will you have change from a hundred"? (mildly polite)
5. Do you have exact change? - Можно без *сдачи*? (Mózhno bez sdáchi?) - Possible(impersonal predicative) without change(gen.)?
Another possible but relatively rare adverbial expression  here is *под расчёт* (pod raschót), lit. ~~"down under the calculation (= the settlement of accounts)".


----------



## Yendred

elroy said:


> _In Chicago, the bus drivers don’t give you change (2) so if you don’t want to overpay, you should make sure you have exact change (5). It’s __$2.25 a ride__, so it can help to carry around some change (1) in your pocket. If you only have a 5-dollar bill, you could ask a friend if they have change (3) for it, but don’t bother giving it to the driver and asking them if they have change (4) for a five!_


À Chicago, les conducteurs (ou chauffeurs) de bus ne rendent pas la monnaie (2), donc si vous ne voulez pas payer un supplément, assurez-vous d'avoir l'appoint (5). C'est $2,25 le voyage, donc ça peut être utile d'avoir de la monnaie (1) dans la poche. Si vous avez seulement un billet de 5 dollars, vous pouvez demander à un ami s'il a la monnaie (3) dessus, mais n'essayez pas de donner le billet au conducteur en lui demandant s'il a la monnaie (4) sur 5 dollars.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic, I would say:​
> (1) فراطة /fra:tˤa/
> (2) الباقي /ilba:ʔi/
> (3) صرافة /sˤra:fe/
> (4) صرافة /sˤra:fe/
> (5) ع القد /ʕalʔadd/



Translations of the examples:



elroy said:


> (1) I have some change in my wallet. (coins)


معاي فراطة بجزداني.​


elroy said:


> (2) The cashier gave me my change in coins. (amount owed after paying)


البياع رجعلي الباقي فراطة (حديد).​


elroy said:


> (3) I need to give him seven dollars. Do you have change for a ten? (same amount in smaller denominations)


لازم أعطيه سبعة دولار. معاك صرافة عشرة؟​


elroy said:


> (4) [at the cash register] Do you have change for a 100? (Can you give me my change (meaning 2) if I give you a 100?)


معاك صرافة مية؟​


elroy said:


> (5) Do you have exact change? (Do you have the exact amount — in coins, bills, or both — that is needed?)


معاك (تدفع) ع القد؟​


elroy said:


> _In Chicago, the bus drivers don’t give you change (2) so if you don’t want to overpay, you should make sure you have exact change (5). It’s __$2.25 a ride__, so it can help to carry around some change (1) in your pocket. If you only have a 5-dollar bill, you could ask a friend if they have change (3) for it, but don’t bother giving it to the driver and asking them if they have change (4) for a five! _


بشيكاغو سواقين الباص برجعوش الباقي، يعني إذا بدكش تدفع زيادة خلي دايمًا معاك (تدفع) ع القد. السعر دولارين وربع ع الراكب، يعني منيح تخلي بجيبتك فراطة. إذا بس معاك ورقة خمسة دولار،  بتقدر تسأل شي صاحب إذا معاه صرافة، بس تغلبش حالك وتعطيها للسواق وتسأله إذا معاه صرافة خمسة!​


----------

